# Latest Project



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Been offline mostly the last couple of days working on this. Went to bed Saturday morning at 6 am, stayed up all night doing the topstitching and buttonholes (by hand) so DH could wear it for a monument dedication this afternoon. It is a Columbus Depot style Confederate Uniform jacket made from the Homespun Pattern line put out by James Country Mercantile. Massive amount of pattern enlargement had to be done since DH is a BIG guy. Really proud of this one tho, of all the uniforms I have made him, this is the best. Sewn on my 66-1 treadle and by hand, just like the originals.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

That looks like a lot of work! Very nice.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Molly! It is a bit of work but, the biggest problem I had was the wool stretching out of shape. That stuff was a nightmare to sew on, esp. trying to line it up with the osnaberg lining fabric. Had to do a bit of easing sewing the lining to the jacket to keep the seams all lined up straight. I still have to make a pair of pants to go with it and have decided that as soon as I cut the pieces out I am going to stay stitch around the perimeter of each piece.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow...that is impressive!!! I haven't sown anything but quilts in forever. This looks like it would be quite the challenge!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is done wonderfully well. It really looks from that time period.

Sent from my SCH-I915 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Very, very nice...I thought it looked like wool.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

wow! I wish I could make clothes like that! That is great!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is so neat!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks! Next project is more fun and easy. I have gained weight myself and need to redo my own reenacting wardrobe from the skin out so today I am going to draft a new pattern and start making new chemises for myself. I figure 4 should do it, then 4 pairs of drawers to go with them. I have to order new findings for my corset but the chemises and drawers will keep me busy sewing til the corset stuff gets here. I am much more comfortable and in my element with women's period clothing so my wardrobe will pretty much be a no brainer.

If all you have ever sewn is quilts, you certainly have the capability to make clothing. I advise everyone who sews to become proficient at clothing construction. It is a dying skillset and custom made clothing of any era, fits much better and lasts much longer than modern store bought stuff. The jacket above for example: the pattern I used was taken from an existing, antique jacket that was actually worn in the real Civil War. That jacket is still wearable. 150 some odd years later. Amazing. How many modern clothing items sewn in a factory in Mexico or China do you think will still be around in 150 years?


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't know whether I am more impressed with your work on the treadle machine and by hand or enlarging that pattern! Great job!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Great job, now we need pictures of you all in your outfits. I love the clothing from that time frame and would love to make them but don't know if the need is really out there to make some income off of it.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Debbie in Wa said:


> Great job, now we need pictures of you all in your outfits. I love the clothing from that time frame and would love to make them but don't know if the need is really out there to make some income off of it.


You can make good money IF you do your research and produce real, authentic clothing. 99% of what you see on ebay is not correct for instance. 

Here is a photo of the Ladies Auxiliary of the 48th TN. Inf. C.S.A. at the Battle of Corinth in 2005. We made a reproduction of the Van Dorn flag the unit our menfolk was portraying carried into that battle in the real war. I researched the flag that is in a museum (it was captured) and this repro was as close to the real one as we could get it. I am on the end in the green dress with the black belt. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9232139.-2207520000.1366089582&type=3&theater

When you look at what we are all wearing, you are looking at women's Civil War era clothing done right. I am proud of these women, they are great living historians and the whole unit is like family.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You all look lovely. Yes, that is what happens when you don't buy off the rack. I am no good at sewing clothes, or I would.

Why was the wool so difficult to sew? Did they shrink it a little before cutting? That would tighten it up. Did they use a different weave?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

The dresses are so pretty. It must take a lot of fabric to make one, and a lot of work. Is it possible to make any money for your time?


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Maura, the wool walked and wanted to stretch all over the place. Knowing what I know now, when I do the pants I will stay stitch all edges. The other uniforms I made I used jean cloth wool and it did not have this issue so I did not think of it.

Molly, it took 8 yards of 45" wide fabric for my dress which is about average. It takes about 25 hours total to make one including the massive amount of hand sewing (the skirt is gauged ie. cartridge pleated and is 4 - 45" panels around). I charge about $350.00 to make one similiar in detail to what I was wearing in the photo so, no, you really don't make a lot for your time, roughly $10.00 an hour. Above minimum wage but not going to get rich LOL.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It would be fun to make one but I don't know where I'd wear it. I looked at some on eBay, there seem to be lots of a certain style, and those dresses in many sizes seem too cheap. They must be pretty sleazy! Maybe I can talk my DGD into an old fashioned prom dress in a few years, using some of the layered ruffles on the skirt.


----------

